# vacuum sealers



## tombruceuk (Sep 1, 2021)

Hi all. 
Not sure this is 100% the correct area for this conversation but it's fairly close. 
I've been looking at getting a vacuum sealer but have recently seen a chamber sealer. I understand the chamber sealer is ideal for liquids  but what are you all using? Any suggestions or does anyone have both? 
90% of stuff I'd like to seal would be solid but there may be to occasional chilli or even a soup, should i spend the extra on a chamber sealer? 
The regular vacuum sealer looks a little easier to handle and small enough to live on the counter top, I suspect that even though the chamber sealer may be better it is so large that my wife would insist it is stored in the garage and therefore never get used. 

thanks!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 1, 2021)

One of our forum sponsors has the InkBird Vacuum Sealer for 30% off when you clip the coupon right now on amazon.  End up about $38.  That one heck of a price and a great sealer.  At that price you can have both.  I really like the quart plus size bags.  Think only one seller has them.


----------



## xbubblehead (Sep 1, 2021)

I've used the basic counter top Food Saver for over 15 years with great success.  There are a couple of negatives though; it does not do well with liquid laden foods, sucks the liquid across the heat strip area and occasionally gets a bad seal as a result and the bags are wasteful so I always buy the rolls and cut my own bags to suit whatever I'm sealing.  I've opened meats after a few months in the freezer and they were as good as when they went in.  I tried the Food Saver canisters and found the vacuum seals were marginal at best, every one of them leaked air in a couple to a few days.


----------



## Cattoon (Sep 1, 2021)

I have a chamber sealer and have also had regular “food saver “ type sealers. The chamber sealer is miles ahead of the rest. My wife rolled her eyes and huffed when I ordered it. She is converted and uses it as much as I have. There is a learning curve but it is fantastic to take chili out of the freezer and drop in a pot of simmering water to reheat. Chicken and dumplings also do well. Packaging meat, repacking rice or beans. It’s a tool that I will not be without again.


----------



## rc4u (Sep 1, 2021)

i put soup and chili in my food saver and  bags.. thats what the buttons are for when liquid gets to top hit the seal button. occasionally some gets by but thats the moist setting for..  i bought the containers kit and jar sealing kit also


----------



## xbubblehead (Sep 1, 2021)

rc4u said:


> i put soup and chili in my food saver and bags.. thats what the buttons are for when liquid gets to top hit the seal button. occasionally some gets by but thats the moist setting for.. i bought the containers kit and jar sealing kit also


Occasionally get surprised by the moisture content in some foods, poultry and ground meat especially.  Maybe I'll have to take a second look at the canisters.


----------



## xbubblehead (Sep 1, 2021)

Follow up:  The newer containers do appear to have significantly different seal ports than the ones I had, not sure they are worth the price for my use.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Sep 1, 2021)

For me, the biggest concern is the maintenance and upkeep on the sealer, (cost of bag/rolls, etc.) and the repair and/or replacement of the unit.  

Since you are not making a lot of "liquid" bags, I would go with the countertop sealer like the Ink Bird  _*BrianGSDtexoma*_  mentioned. I use the same Ink bird sealer and outperforms my Cabela's sealer which quit working after about 1 year of intermittent use.  For the price, they are expendable (recyclable). 

The IB takes up little space.  I keep mine in a kitchen drawer along with the bag rolls.  As for chili and other meals, follow what *rc4u* stated. I do that with marinaded meats. Of course, sometimes I do miss the seal button. LOL! 
John


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 1, 2021)

I replaced my broken Wesont Pro 2300 with VacMaster Pro 380 (both about the same). When I received VacMaster Pro 380, I took it out of the box and performed the test - it didn't work. Contacted the manufacturer and they sent a technician to my house to fix it.... To cut the long story short: when technician arrived (and fixed the sealer) he told me that the best vacuum sealer all around is a VACUUM CHAMBER. He said it's like "you set it and forget it". Since then this always seats in my head... Yes, this is a large and heavy, bulk machine but if you have budget and room for it  - get it....


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 1, 2021)

If I'm gonna seal liquids, chili, etc, I just put it in the bag stand it up in freezer then vac seal the next day. Not enough use for a chamber sealer for me to justify.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Sep 1, 2021)

I had one of the food savers that was probably $40 or so. Nothing fancy, and also bought the inkbird they had a while back on sale. I gave the food saver to my parents before I used the inkbird. But honestly I liked the food saver better. The inkbird isn’t junk but the food saver for what I use it for was just a little easier.


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 2, 2021)

TB, I have owned several vacuum sealers over the years and they all eventually crap out.I have had a Vac master chamber sealer for 10 years and had no problems.If you have the money buy the chamber sealer ,it will last a lifetime.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Sep 2, 2021)

I bought the Lem Mighty Max from Costco a 6 months ago.  Haven't used my Weston 2300 since. 
Yes the chamber vac is big, but using it is so much easier to position bags for sealing in it.   Chamber vac bags are a LOT cheaper than foodsaver style so now I seal many more things than I did before.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 28, 2022)

I bought one from Costco also...  I love it..


(2) Chamber Vacuum Sealer for COSTCO members... | Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Smoking Meat Forum On Earth!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 28, 2022)

I use the exact same method as 

 Winterrider
 for freezing soups or anything really wet. 
But now you all have me thinking about a chamber vac. This forum is costing me a lot of money!


----------



## negolien (Jan 28, 2022)

I got an inkbird vacuum sealer I most freeze meat and leftovers. The Inkbird has worked like a champ


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 28, 2022)

daveomak said:


> I bought one from Costco also...  I love it..
> 
> 
> (2) Chamber Vacuum Sealer for COSTCO members... | Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Smoking Meat Forum On Earth!


I was surprised on the price of that! Seems like a good deal!

Ryan


----------



## daveomak (Jan 28, 2022)

Good price...  $600 vs $900+ at LEM...


----------



## slavikborisov (Jan 28, 2022)

I got the LEM chamber vac from costco worth every penny ill never buy anything but a chamber vac.


----------

